

George Bell - MIT Startup Bootcamp (video) - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/george-bell-mit-startup-bootcamp-video

======
ijreilly
George Bell at Excite: Decided not to buy Google for $1M. Decided to buy Blue
Mountain for close to $1B. Flipping a coin for each decision would have
yielded a better result with 75% probability.

